# Anybody else thinking of Sandbridge/Back Bay on Friday?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Depending on what this storm does, there's the potential for epic puppy drum fishing before this storm arrives and the big rollers get going. I'm coming down to try my luck. Anybody else getting out there?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

It's possible the storm will be making it's approach late Thurs into early Friday....either off NC or Va....give or take a margin of error. Outer bands...heavy rain....winds at the least. 
*Friday* just might be D day.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, this is starting to look bad for Hatteras--Cat 4 aiming right at their coast. Hope this thing turns...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

If you do try it out....don't forget your GPS. Might come in handy when the search party is formed.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I plan on going out there either Thurs or Friday.... ill be packing my fishing gear, but its more of an observation trip and to take pictures.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm probably headed that way Thursday afternoon, if i can get work wrapped up, Friday morning maybe depending on the storm


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

MAY BE GOOD TO HAVE A DRIFT SOCK:beer:.


DARREN


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If you are heading south a little of the walkovers to fish, I have a feeling you'll be stiing on top of the dunes waiting for the water to go back out so you can get back up the beach. There's not more than abut 150-200 of beach on a regular tide in some spots. Wish I was going, just to see the washing machine action. May be better high tailing it all the way down to Barbour Hill, so you can have an exit statergy via the inner road.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and call that a bad idea. Friday in SB and BB is probably going to be highlighted by some pretty robust coastal flooding. The area is currently under a hurricane warning and with a 4.4ft. high tide at False Cape around 3pm with a hurricane just off the beach......probably not ideal fishing conditions. If you wanted to try and catch a biblical pre-storm pup bite I think tomorrow is your day.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Just looked at the latest guess from the National Hurricane Center. The storm's timetable has moved up by about half a day. As of now Earl is supposed to be off of False Cape around mid-morning on Friday which is a lot better news for the beaches as far as tide is concerned. Low tide at False Cape on Friday is 9am so if this timetable holds, major coastal flooding should not be too big of an issue. Of course, it is still too early to know exactly what to expect. If that beast jogs inshore at all it could get dicey.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I would call before you head down there and see what their plan is if they get hit one way or the other....If storm is bad, they may not open gate on Fri/Sat!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yeah, this is starting to look ugly. I'll play it by ear but this may end up being a post-storm trip. Either way I'm sticking to my guns: action on the pups could be spectacular on either end of this mess.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sbp*

I'm going to Little Island in the am.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Believe me, a bunch of over slot drum are moving that way.
I've been told that a real drum fisherman likes wind in his face, if you are one, here's your BIG chance.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

So if Earl skirts by like most think he will, who's going? I can't do Friday but Saturday looks good.


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

ill be there saturday at 7.30 in the lip parking lot anyone else coming im walking to the pilons that seperate the refuge from the public beach.


----------



## Meniscus (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about giving a try on Saturday morning. I'm a novice, but I've talked a more seasoned buddy to go with me. What's the preferred bait and target species for the day?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I wouldnt mind meeting up with some folks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Meniscus said:


> I'm thinking about giving a try on Saturday morning. I'm a novice, but I've talked a more seasoned buddy to go with me. What's the preferred bait and target species for the day?


Finger mullet and circle hooks. I'm shooting for Saturday morning.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I took a look at Dam Neck today around lunch time....current still appeared to be ripping pretty good and still to much overwash to see what the beach looked like. 

I could see some more scalloping of the beach, so it will be interesting at low tide when this calms down a bit more. Water was all dirty up front, but not too bad a mile or so off the beach. 

Winds are from the west till Sunday morning when they switch to NNW ealry....I may wait for it to settle down till then.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Temerity and are are trying to be on the beach by 9am. Anyone else care to join in?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont know what Temerity means but that was supposed to say REKER and I. Damn auto correct on the iphone. haha


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm out here now. Current and grass are bad. Hope the tide change clears it out.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

the long cast hasbeen keeping the grass off the line and producing alotta fish


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Only thing I caught was a roundhead. Around 11 I decided to start packing it up. I kept 2 mullet and gave the rest to the guys who had just set up next me.

Naturally, they caught a 26" puppy drum on it within 5 minutes.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Got there about 10am and left about 2 pm. Flies started tearing me up.

I had a rod out for and one in close... Not even crabs touched my bait...

Mullet on a FF rig on both rods.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

sand flea said:


> Only thing I caught was a roundhead. Around 11 I decided to start packing it up. I kept 2 mullet and gave the rest to the guys who had just set up next me.
> 
> Naturally, they caught a 26" puppy drum on it within 5 minutes.


Were you fishing on the pier? When Jason and I were walking towards BackBay, we could see the cluster of rods on the end. When I was packing my gear, I noticed a school of fish jumping out of the water within 10 yards of the wooden poles going towards backbay. Couldnt tell what they were.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nope. Way back in the refuge at the second walkover.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Ahh, ok. Thats where I plan on heading tomorrow and/or Monday. Did you catch the mullet on finger mullet chunks?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

jasonr said:


> I dont know what Temerity means but that was supposed to say REKER and I. Damn auto correct on the iphone. haha


*te·mer·i·ty (t -m r -t ). n. Foolhardy disregard of danger; recklessness.*

*Definition of temerity (noun) foolhardiness; impetuosity; rashness; boldness.*

Definitely befitting of some of the posts in this thread.
Seems the phone has brain functioning capabilities as well. Quite observant indeed.
I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol


----------

